# misters for an aeroponics unit



## mouse (Sep 12, 2006)

i am going to build my own aeroponics unit i was just wondering if anyone has any ideas on where the hell i can get some decent misters from ?

i have planned everything out using a few different guides i found on the internet and i can find everything i need except that i can only find really shitty mist heads. can anyone help me with this ?

the other one is that if i am building an aeroponics unit i was going to have drainage in the bottom to allow for any excess water to escape back into the water tank would this be ok or do some of the roots need to be submerged ? 

any help would be appreciated as well as any tips to aid my design 

thanks muchly 

ad


----------



## potroast (Sep 13, 2006)

The misters are a key part. That's the weak link in an aero system. You must fix/clean the misters regularly, so if you have bad ones to start with...

Of course you have to have a channel for the misted nutes to flow back to the res. There will be quite a flow of water, and a lot of roots. The roots will fill the space and clog up the flow. It's OK for roots to be submerged if the water is aerated enough, and in an aero drainage system, that's where the roots will want to go.

Also, your nutrients and the pH will have to be closely monitored, because as pH shifts, and dissolved solids precipitate, the crust forms on the misters, clogging them up.

You are trying a very advanced method of hydro. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## mouse (Sep 13, 2006)

when we do the build we will wack it on the site as a guide because the unit we are going to build should be fairly good.

any ideas on how much the nutes will shift up/down and which way ? 

thanks


----------



## Jimmy28 (Sep 13, 2006)

I had a problem with misters before too. I realized that I bought misters for high pressure appliciations. Only a very little water came out. I switched to low pressure and everything went smooth. Maybe that is the problem>?


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 13, 2006)

I would replace the misters every month on mine.


----------



## dcyans (Oct 11, 2006)

The best sprayers out there! MRSD300 Drill them out to 5/64ths to make them really shine! Also placing your pump into a 300 Micron Filter Media Bag will keep everything running perfect! No maintence as well as no clogs ever! If you have to replace then your not doing it right guys!


----------



## dcyans (Oct 11, 2006)

The key to success in aero is high volume low pressure not high pressure low volume! Enough said.


----------



## Widow Maker (Oct 12, 2006)

After a while I gave up on the misters. I used a pvc pipe that ran through my enclosure. I drilled 1/8" or smaller holes pointing up and the water sprayed the lid and bounced back and hit all the roots. Didnt really have any problems with clogged jets anymore after that.


----------



## frankly (Mar 25, 2008)

Mord is that you


----------



## miggzeh (Mar 26, 2008)

I use the yellow pope twist in misters.

Toro Australia : Pope Products : Sprays and Mini Sprinklers

about $5 for a 5 pack.


----------



## Earl (Mar 26, 2008)

Spray Jets work better than misters.






American Agritech Botanicare Aeroponic Microjet 360° Sprayer: J from EmeraldElectronic.com - Hydroponics & Gardening - Tubing, Accessories, Fittings


.


----------



## OldYeller (Apr 24, 2008)

dcyans said:


> The best sprayers out there! MRSD300 Drill them out to 5/64ths to make them really shine! Also placing your pump into a 300 Micron Filter Media Bag will keep everything running perfect! No maintence as well as no clogs ever! If you have to replace then your not doing it right guys!


I second it! They will not clog. I run a 396GPH pump with 6 misters.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 24, 2008)

I like the red spray jets.I run about 32 at a time with an 800 gph pump fine using pump filter bags...

Alternative Garden Supply - Hydroponics & Indoor Gardening Super Store


----------



## Bigbear (Sep 13, 2009)

dcyans said:


> The best sprayers out there! MRSD300 Drill them out to 5/64ths to make them really shine! Also placing your pump into a 300 Micron Filter Media Bag will keep everything running perfect! No maintence as well as no clogs ever! If you have to replace then your not doing it right guys!



What pump do you use? I need a pump to supply 10 misters....


----------



## Atomizer (Sep 13, 2009)

dcyans said:


> The key to success in aero is high volume low pressure not high pressure low volume! Enough said.


So the key to success in aero is..to use a nft or nft/dwc hybrid instead


----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 8, 2009)

good thread


----------



## Slownotions (Feb 12, 2010)

How many misters can be supplied with a 396 GPH pump? and would a pump filter bag filter out the nutrients also? not allowing them to get to the plant?


----------



## gcvt420 (Feb 12, 2010)

Whatever you do, don't waste your money on these clog-o-matic sprinklers from Raindrip that you commonly find at Home Depot, Lowes, etc.


----------



## fatman7574 (Feb 13, 2010)

dcyans said:


> The key to success in aero is high volume low pressure not high pressure low volume! Enough said.


Ha, ha your either trying to be funny or just inexperienced and backwards. Intermittent medium (15 to 35 psi) or high pressure (35 psi to 80psi) low flow both easily out perform low pressure high flow. Low pressure high flow system have never performed very well, especially with low pressure high volume pumps. Then there are the really *hitty low pressure high flow sytems where water is run 24/7. Nearly all low pressure high flow small tube aero systems have root rot and or Pythium problems. Almost every small tube low pressure aero sytems root photos I have seen posted here and on CC sure show a lot of brown roots. Healthy roots are white.


----------



## fatman7574 (Feb 13, 2010)

gcvt420 said:


> Whatever you do, don't waste your money on these clog-o-matic sprinklers from Raindrip that you commonly find at Home Depot, Lowes, etc.


The people typically complain about the sprayers such as above are the ones using low pressure high volume pumps. If you ever ran what you call "low pressure" sprayers with adequate water pressure you would see they all work well. The ones that actually work best are the ones that do not work well with the cheap low pressure high volume pumps used by most novice and or cheap growers. Simply use a pump capable of pumping over 15 psi and all the "low pressure" sprayers work well, even the Raindrip sprayers as sold at HomeDepot and Lowes etc. If yiu would bother to check you would find that "low pressure " sprayers are made to operate at 15 to 30 psi. None of the low pressure high volume (flow biased) pumps deliver water at pressures that high. That is why the do not put out a good spray. Just consider ecah and every spray head causes what is called head pressure. If the pump your looking at does not pump to a maximum head in feet of at least 25 feet it is not really worth buying for aero use.

ie Use a pressure biased pump not a flow biased pump.

Here is a good small pressure biased pump. It will outperform any low pressure high volume pump as it provides up to 24 psi.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Iwaki-Magnet-Pump-Model-MD-30RZT-115NL-Unused_W0QQitemZ230435911863QQcmdZViewItemQQptZBI_Pumps?hash=item35a70cf8b7


----------



## fatman7574 (Feb 13, 2010)

Earl said:


> Spray Jets work better than misters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Duh, when you consider that high pressure misters typically require 35 to 80 psi and a cheap low pressure pumps seldom even puts out 10 psi that is a given Earl. Sorta akin to making a grand announcement that water when not frozen feels wet. Duh! However even the sprayers do not really work well with the typical low pressure high volume pumps such as Danners Supreme Mag Drive pumps etc. Use a good pump and any of the "low pressure" sprayers will work much, much better. Even low pressure sprayers are designed for higher pressures than delivered by flow biased pumps. Pump pressure for "low pressure" pumps should be at least 15 psi or higher to make even "low pressure" sprayers perform properly. No low pressure high volume (flow biased) pump delivers that much pressure. If the pump can not pump water against at least 25 foot of head they are going to give dismal results , such as shown in nearly all the photos of small tube aero systems in this and the CC forum.


----------



## gcvt420 (Feb 13, 2010)

fatman7574 said:


> The people typically complain about the sprayers such as above are the ones using low pressure high volume pumps. If you ever ran what you call "low pressure" sprayers with adequate water pressure you would see they all work well. The ones that actually work best are the ones that do not work well with the cheap low pressure high volume pumps used by most novice and or cheap growers. Simply use a pump capable of pumping over 15 psi and all the "low pressure" sprayers work well, even the Raindrip sprayers as sold at HomeDepot and Lowes etc. If yiu would bother to check you would find that "low pressure " sprayers are made to operate at 15 to 30 psi. None of the low pressure high volume (flow biased) pumps deliver water at pressures that high. That is why the do not put out a good spray. Just consider ecah and every spray head causes what is called head pressure. If the pump your looking at does not pump to a maximum head in feet of at least 25 feet it is not really worth buying for aero use.
> 
> ie Use a pressure biased pump not a flow biased pump.
> 
> ...


You obviously didn't bother reading my post, or just don't understand what I was saying. I never mentioned a single thing about the 'spray' from these sprayers. I said they *clog* a lot, which they certainly do. You always seem to have a lot to say, often in a condescending manner, but you don't seem to listen much.


----------



## fatman7574 (Feb 13, 2010)

gcvt420 said:


> You obviously didn't bother reading my post, or just don't understand what I was saying. I never mentioned a single thing about the 'spray' from these sprayers. I said they *clog* a lot, which they certainly do. You always seem to have a lot to say, often in a condescending manner, but you don't seem to listen much.


I understand exactly what you "wrote." If you had a bit more experience you would know it is all related child. The ones that clog the fastest are the ones that spray the best when used with a good pump, but clog the quickest when used with a sad low pressure pump. Of course they clog easier as they have smaller holes and spray smaller water droplets. Plus when used with small low pressure pumps small particulates gather ijn the tubing and spyaers until they grow large and block the holes. This is due to the porr choice in pumps not due to any fault of the sprayer. Oh that's right you are likely a low pressure high volume guy. You use sprayers and pumps that provide trickling, gurgling streams rather than sprayed droplets as they sprayers were designed to produce. Or you possibly do insane things like drill the holes out larger instead of just nearly eliminating the problem by using a good pump with adequate pressure. 

Did you know with a good pump you can actually run nutrient water through a regular particulate filter before it goes to your spray heads. I guess you did not know that either if your having clogging problems.

Listen to written words. That is a new one child. Do you see out of your ears, or just hear through your eyes. I do neither but I am not a freak of nature.


----------



## gcvt420 (Feb 13, 2010)

fatman7574 said:


> I understand exactly what you "wrote." If you had a bit more experience you would know it is all related child. The ones that clog the fastest are the ones that spray the best when used with a good pump, but clog the quickest when used with a sad low pressure pump. Of course they clog easier as they have smaller holes and spray smaller water droplets. Plus when used with small low pressure pumps small particulates gather ijn the tubing and spyaers until they grow large and block the holes. This is due to the porr choice in pumps not due to any fault of the sprayer. Oh that's right you are likely a low pressure high volume guy. You use sprayers and pumps that provide trickling, gurgling streams rather than sprayed droplets as they sprayers were designed to produce. Or you possibly do insane things like drill the holes out larger instead of just nearly eliminating the problem by using a good pump with adequate pressure.
> 
> Did you know with a good pump you can actually run nutrient water through a regular particulate filter before it goes to your spray heads. I guess you did not know that either if your having clogging problems.
> 
> Listen to written words. That is a new one child. Do you see out of your ears, or just hear through your eyes. I do neither but I am not a freak of nature.


Ah, yes. More baseless assumptions and condescending speak. Not surprising; I expect nothing less from you. It speaks volumes about your level of maturity.


----------



## fatman7574 (Feb 13, 2010)

gcvt420 said:


> Ah, yes. More baseless assumptions and condescending speak. Not surprising; I expect nothing less from you. It speaks volumes about your level of maturity.


Ha, ha your a funny tantrum throwing little boy, aren't you. 

Child if they are merely assumptions then you are less the cheap sheep than I imagine, but I doubt that is the case. Hell you might not have even used any sprayers of any type and are merely making baseless claims by simply regurgitating something someone else has written in these forms. 

As far as maturity and baseless assumptions, the very fact that you are trying to defend your self when nothing I have written about sprayers, misters and pumps can be shown to be wrong, speaks volumes that you are the immature and condescending person who is posting based upon assumptions. It is strange that I did not say that you are using a low pressure pump yet you are being outrageously defensive and therefore obviously the immature person in your repeated protestation and defensive prattle you keep dishing out. 

I really couldn't care less what you are using for sprayers or a pump. This thread is not your thread and obviously my replies are for the benefit of others as you are to defensive to consider learning by what I have written but instead choose to whine and throw tantrums. 

I think it is appropriate to provide full, quality information to all thread readers. That I have done regardless of your opinions about sprayers that are baseless when presented merely as your opinion. If you do decide to learn by an understanding of what I have written I would be happy to provide links (from reputable sources not other forum opinions) supporting that information I have provided.

I will not answer anymore to you defensiveness and unfounded silly, childish attacks. If you can not refute what I have written in regard to information about sprayers/ misters and pumps, or if you are inable to post something other than defensive childish prattle I suggest you quit posting to this thread and possibly try growing up.

Good Day child.


----------



## gcvt420 (Feb 13, 2010)

fatman7574 said:


> Ha, ha your a funny tantrum throwing little boy, aren't you.
> 
> Child if they are merely assumptions then you are less the cheap sheep than I imagine, but I doubt that is the case. Hell you might not have even used any sprayers of any type and are merely making baseless claims by simply regurgitating something someone else has written in these forms.
> 
> ...


Aw, how cute - you just called a 41 year old man a child a few more times. Good for you - I'm sure you feel better. You're hysterical. LOL, I'll get right on that 'growing up' thing you mentioned 

If you accept other people's experiences as just that, and avoid attacking them and calling them names, you'll receive much more favorable responses. Are you capable of doing that, or do you have to always come off as a condescending know-it-all and tell people that they are inexperienced and backwards when they are merely relating their experiences for the benefit of other members?


----------



## fatman7574 (Feb 13, 2010)

gcvt420 said:


> Aw, how cute - you just called a 41 year old man a child a few more times. Good for you - I'm sure you feel better. You're hysterical. LOL, I'll get right on that 'growing up' thing you mentioned
> 
> If you accept other people's experiences as just that, and avoid attacking them and calling them names, you'll receive much more favorable responses. Are you capable of doing that, or do you have to always come off as a condescending know-it-all and tell people that they are inexperienced and backwards when they are merely relating their experiences for the benefit of other members?


You are a child, or perhaps simplly a childish little man would be a better description. I have enough self esteem I do nort need need outside affirmations. I do not post here to be socialble or to make friends. I post here because I have what few have; over 35 years of growing experience and a broad scientific education that gives be a pretty thurough knowledge and understanding of growing pot and the equipment used to do this. I post here to share that understanding, knowledge and experience, if you do not like the manner in which I communicate then simply put my name on your ignore list instead of whiningg and trying to defend yourself just because you have so little self worth that you think your being wronged by me. 

At my age my manner of writing or share tny expereiences etc is not likely to change just beacuse there are some soft skinned childisg people that are offended and that take every thing personel due to an apparent lack of self esteem.

What experiences you talking about Jack. Your experince relating to reading others replies and regurgitatiing them or the possible exsperience of using an inadequte pump on good sprayers and then balming the poor results on the sprayers rather than the cheap low pressure high volume pump you used. You have shown no evidence of having experience at anything but being an over defensive childish man who apparently bases his worth on receiving "favorable responses" to your unsupported opinions.

I am through with you childish man.

Good day childish man.


----------



## gcvt420 (Feb 13, 2010)

fatman7574 said:


> You are a child, or perhaps simplly a childish little man would be a better description. I have enough self esteem I do nort need need outside affirmations. I do not post here to be socialble or to make friends. I post here because I have what few have; over 35 years of growing experience and a broad scientific education that gives be a pretty thurough knowledge and understanding of growing pot and the equipment used to do this. I post here to share that understanding, knowledge and experience, if you do not like the manner in which I communicate then simply put my name on your ignore list instead of whiningg and trying to defend yourself just because you have so little self worth that you think your being wronged by me.
> 
> At my age my manner of writing or share tny expereiences etc is not likely to change just beacuse there are some soft skinned childisg people that are offended and that take every thing personel due to an apparent lack of self esteem.
> 
> ...


Wow, I have graduated from a child to a childish man. Amazingly kind of you. You continue to show your real colors.

You still seem to be making baseless assumptions about my experience, equipment, knowledge, etc. Is that all you do? Anytime anyone posts something you don't like, you just attack them and hope they go away because they think you know more than them? What pumps, just for fun, do you _assume_ I've tried over the past 23 years of growing? I'd love to hear this. And now you're making comments about my self worth?? Are you a psychologist too? How many hats can you wear at once? Laughable...totally laughable. 

By the way, my name is not Jack.


----------



## fatman7574 (Feb 13, 2010)

I really could care less what your real name is Jack. I gave you too much credit Jack. Childish person is more appropriatte. Man is entirely a subjective description,and in my n mind you have shown no evidence of deserving the distinction of a man. Perhaps male childish person is my best description for you. As far as what pumps you have used. Who gives rats ass what barm nd or flow rateoing pump you have or are using, as it is obvious that snyone who has clogging problems with a good enough sprayer s mhaving them not due to any fault of the sprayer. So that leaves the pump Jack. Now go away and get stoned Jack before I choose to add the second half of that name to a reply. I base your knowledge, experiences and what equipment you use on what you have posted Jack.

I am done with your whining, lack of knowledge or lack of any worthwhile expereience to share so you are now on by ignore list Jack.


----------



## gcvt420 (Feb 14, 2010)

fatman7574 said:


> I really could care less what your real name is Jack. I gave you too much credit Jack. Childish person is more appropriatte. Man is entirely a subjective description,and in my n mind you have shown no evidence of deserving the distinction of a man. Perhaps male childish person is my best description for you. As far as what pumps you have used. Who gives rats ass what barm nd or flow rateoing pump you have or are using, as it is obvious that snyone who has clogging problems with a good enough sprayer s mhaving them not due to any fault of the sprayer. So that leaves the pump Jack. Now go away and get stoned Jack before I choose to add the second half of that name to a reply. I base your knowledge, experiences and what equipment you use on what you have posted Jack.
> 
> I am done with your whining, lack of knowledge or lack of any worthwhile expereience to share so you are now on by ignore list Jack.


Every post you make is like a broken record. The same name calling, baseless insults, but nothing of any substance whatsoever. Now, in your opinion, I'm not a 'man'. That's a very odd thing to say...and amusing. You can't even come up with new names to call me - it's the same post every time...only with rapidly decreasing quality in spelling and grammar.

Again, you continue to make countless assumptions about which pumps and sprayers I use, or have used in the past. Yet, you know nothing of my equipment or experience. Your MO is just attack, insult and name-call rather than have a rational discussion. I posted my opinion on one particular sprayer. You disagree with my opinion regarding that product but, instead of having a grown up conversation about it, you immediately attack me in an attempt to make yourself look like a know-it-all sprayer guru? Really? You're clearly upset that I don't just apologize and accept whatever you say as gospel. 

I still find it all quite amusing. Now you're _instructing_ me to leave and, if I don't, you're threatening to call me a worse name? I thought I was done with this kind of behavior once I made it through the 5th grade. You just proved me wrong.

BTW, my name is not Jack.


----------



## Triple Beam (Feb 14, 2010)

Check out the posts by Earl and Filthy Fletch. They are masters at aero. The proof is in the quality of grows that are posted. I did my homework and use the red ones used in the ez clone system, and the green ones shown by Earl with no problems so far.


----------



## zero1776 (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a pump Im installing in a aero flo 60 it is good for 30ft of head what psi sprayer would be good for this pump?


----------



## bluehand (Dec 11, 2010)

To Fatman7574
I have never posted on this forum before however, after reading your arrogant, condescending, and ignorant post i felt I had to respond. I thought to myself "what a shame, this is probably some very insecure, fat, broke, thinks he is somebody yet everyone hates him, non pussy gettin mailman" (no offense postmen). I then saw your "handle" and figured my assumption is probably correct... Fatman. People should be free to post their own experiences without being mentally "flashed" by the fat man with little pecker. It is probably not your fault since you have been growing for 35 years you where exposed to all types of discontinued pesticides prior to scientific analysis and/or warning labels that we now know causes severe brain damage as well as a predilection for young, small, boys. So please take your disrespect and crawl back under the grow medium you slithered out from.


----------



## <Grasshopper> (Dec 13, 2010)

Non pussy gittin...thats funny right thar


----------



## [420]Haze (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow, im only new to these forums and can see theres so much hate around here, trolling, arguments, etc, why cant we all just agree to disagree and be civil to each other, we all have our own experiences, is it to much to ask on a public forum to respect each others opinions ?? isnt it all supposed to be about peace, love and mull beans lol.


----------

